# this caddy will have



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

most of you have seen my plans for her, but now i have actually started! here is the buildup.




































shorty headers, catyletic converters, and a couple flowmaster 40 series! true duel exhaust system with cats to keep your cool water colonge from mixing with fumes! oh yeah, 10 pieces of plastic per cat :uh: 




















before cutting. was gonna keep her virgin but then i came up with the name  













cut and filed :biggrin: 









had to shim up the trunk floor, don't know the sizes on that plastic, i just grab it and see if it works. it'll also be way easier to do the pumps with it cut off the interior pan.









first hole was in the wrong spot. this is to show how i did it, cuz i know theres a few that can use it! i didn't take a picture but i did add a piece of styrene to the end of the trailing arms, look in the next picture.









the rear is hollow for the axle, so that worked out real nice. note the added pieces on the arms...when i drilled the hole it ended up being right above the arm.




































it all works, but the sad part is no three wheel, didn't wanna hinge everthing. i know it won't quite live up to its name exactly but oh well.

thats it for now, it should be on and off like most of my builds but its goin fast so far....at least til i get to the pumps and all


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

didnt u use to have a cardomain about models


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice homie. You put in mad details.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That is a real good start. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD. :0


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

This is my first time really looking at the model car pages, but holy man that looks good! I used to make models when i was younger, so I know what kind of work it is, but man, thats crazy! Looks really good!


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

caprice on hubz, yeah i did have a cardomain, that was when i was first starting and customizing dub city diecasts! pretty small world i guess lol

and thanks for the compliments low, doc nitrus, jev(the man) chris and red ghost! your right red, most of my time and effort goes right into my models...but school is comin real fast :uh: 





got all the pipes done today...except for the muffler back on the one side. also made the very front section from the cats to headers, just didn't take a picture yet!



























i might notch the bumper and stick some oval tips out of it, but i'm not sure just yet.
i'll take a picture of the solder i'm using, the stuff is great...solid core, real stiff and doesn't kink or get weak from too many bends.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good so far bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man that thing is gonna look great. I like all the detail. Good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice start!


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

how did u make da cylinders 4 da back


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

lern 2 spel rite :uh:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the compliments low, bigc and pokaaay! everytime i see that screen name thats what i think in my head for some reason or another!

purplebubble, i made the cylinders with my hands, and my eyes helped alot. no but for real, i got the styrene tube and rod from the hobby shop....and made the round part with a paper hole punch then i had to file it down some so it would look the right size. then i grabbed some other tube and wrapped some solid copper wire around it (after i stripped the insulation) and shaped it a bit and it ended up as a spring!  




and now, some exhaust pictures. all i need to do is some finishing work with the bumper and tips :biggrin: 

















and i decided to point the ovals up to match the taillights, rather then having them clash. 

thats it for now, but next up is the front cylinders and boxing the arms...or maybe te pumps and all.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks like its coming together real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

what type of solder did u say u use that dont break easily?


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks man! its been pretty smooth so far, but the pumps will put a few bumps in the road. making one thing is fine, but after getting that done and knowing theres 3 more to do is discouraging for me lol. plus i only like to build something once!

edit! looks like i posted too soon, hold on and i'll go take a picture bro!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Aug 6 2006, 02:34 PM~5912964
> *what type of solder did u say u use that dont break easily?
> *


i use high silver content so i can polish the shit out of it but i dont get why the pipes are kinked i never had that problem unless he used tubing


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

at the very rear i had to break out the needlenose cuz it was too hard to bend that tight over the frame. most of the time i try to get a tight bend by holding it with my thumb nail and i couldn't do it in that spot. but its either my nail or the pliers that put the dent in it. i always paint my solder after i'm all done so no worries here, plus i'm gonna go for the street look! real rider  

let me go get a picture real quick


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

i don't remember exactly but i think i got it from home depot or lowes last time we had to get a few things and i'm pretty sure it was like 5 bucks, but i think its worth it!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

get high silver next time its easier to bend


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Lookin good so far bro, nice chassis detail.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks you guys!  and thanks for the tip lownslow!

got the rear end all buttoned up, just need to curve the end of the one tip and its on to the next mods!



























love this shot


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

so whats this caddy going to prove ??????? :dunno:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 7 2006, 02:24 AM~5915961
> *so whats this caddy going to prove ???????  :dunno:
> *


lol it has nothing to prove, didnt you read the thread title? lol


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 6 2006, 10:32 PM~5915993
> *lol it has nothing to prove, didnt you read the thread title? lol
> *


i know i was j/p :biggrin:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

its gonna prove that it doesn't have to prove anything :0 :biggrin: 

for some reason i forgot to post the picture of the patterns. this was just to see, but it might change alittle.










and the side will be more like this


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

looks good


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

I likes...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like those pipes comming out the rear homeboy!! Looks real good.  ..............................................


















Are you gonna finish this one?? hehe.


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks you guys  
and yeah low, i'll finish this one! :angry: :biggrin: the silverback turtle is done, i just gotta get some glue that doesn't fog so i can put her together! 

its probably gonna be alittle slow for a bit cuz today was the first day of school and i gotta get used to this schedule :banghead: 

anyways heres a small update, and how i did it as well.









my equipment!









held it on the arm









traced and cut it back a bit









then filed it back. still need to fill a few spots!









i found that the punched hole is alittle big so i'll have to file it down.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn good way to make reinforcements. dont worry about the hole being too large , it looks righ ton the money!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good man!! I like the reinforcement idea. Very nice touch.


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks alot you guys! i have a 3 ring binder punch too but that has slightly bigger holes. 

i also had to glue one side at a time(per arm) cuz they are slightly curved. 
hardest part was getting the plastic where it bolts onto the crossmember the same size as the arm. and just all in that area cuz the arm is behind it so you can't really file it. i used a carpenter style razor blade cuz its strong(plus i don't have an exacto) and i just cut slivers off the edge till i hit the crossmember, like slicing flashing off.
and as for the hole, i ment the plastic that got punched out...is too big to fit the top of the cup real nice.  i hate filing round things, even though i don't have to do it that much, it still kinda sucks.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks real good man,your details are makin it somethin to keep an eye out for..

keep it up...


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN GOOD JOB


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking good Homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

damn homie u get down pretty good with that caddi brings back memories of when i used to build not as detailed as yours but got me trophies maybe somday ill post some pics of my 67 and some other models but keep up the good work bro


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what kind of tape are u useing for the patterns


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 10 2006, 08:35 PM~5944616
> *what kind of tape are u useing for the patterns
> *


looks like 3m plastic tape


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

update plz


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

but what brand


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 10 2006, 08:40 PM~5944663
> *but what brand
> *


I THINK ITS THE BARND 3M CAUSE MY DAD HAS LOTS OF THAT TAPE CAUSE HE PAINTS CARS


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* 3M *


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

yup it has to be 3M thats what i use


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

GREAT JOB DOGG,LIKE DA DETAIL.YOU ARE VERY TALENTED,CAN'T WAIT TO SEE DA FINISHED PROJECT. I'M GONNA KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR IT,CONGRATS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thank you all very much for the wonderful compliments but it does feel kinda weird at the same time...cuz i honestly just love to build and am not here to try and out-do anyone. i know none of you said anything about it but i never really introduced myself so i'm just tryin to clear things up  

thanks for answering others questions for me candyman, smiley and pigeon! my dad paints cars too, for a living. thank you road dogg i appreciate that!! i know i haven't had any updates in a bit but this is what i got done inbetween school and sleep!









got the rearend reinforced. i didn't want the gap between the pumpkin and plate but thats just how it worked out..used the drum sander and dremel.


















filled all the holes so it has the illusion of a wrapped frame.









filled the mufflers cuz i drilled thru to make a rod on the topside that just pops into the hole on the body.









and i got the material together for my pumps. about 10 minutes just lookin thru my styrene pile and then eyeballing it together. i don't really like it but i;m gonna do one to see what it looks like in the trunk and go from there.

sorry if i've been keepin you on the edge of your seat waiting, but i've been wanting to do alot more work on her so it might speed up!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

good progress uffin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great progress as always :thumbsup:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

bien..muy bien. looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Aug 20 2006, 04:10 AM~6004108
> *any updates?
> *


x2


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

man that is SWEEEET


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Aug 20 2006, 04:10 AM~6004108
> *any updates?
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks you guys! i haven't felt like doing much to her lately, but i did just get a pump done. i don't like how small the motor looks, and i really hate to use it if it looks bad...but i wanna get this done...plus i'm hoping the hardlines and dumps will help.
i don't know what i'm gonna do for the back plates, buts its not gonna be amazing looking, just easy to make...already got enough on my plate with these pumps.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

motor is way too small!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 22 2006, 01:16 AM~6015768
> *motor is way too small!!!!!!!!!
> *



i agree, i say shorten the tank side to be the motor then find tube almost as big as the block for the tank and youll be good to go.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

cut the motor off the other pump maybe?


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thank you models4life, cdz, and poppa! thats just the kick in the ass that i needed! i was working from memory at the time, and i've never seen a pump in real life. in fact, i've never even seen a lowrider in real life! 

thanks for the advice guys. i didn't think to use the motors from the kit pumps, but i looked at them and i didn't really want to try and file off the little wires or whatever they have molded on top of em. cdz suggestion worked perfectly though!









i tried to see if my holepunch was big enough to make backing plates but its the same size. i'll plan as i build though.


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

i don't mean to bump this back up and all, but i just finished up the main parts of my pumps! these are just 2 out of 4 of course.


















i could have made it alot more simple but i just went for it. lotta parts per pump. pins are for the backing plates...still going to have more pieces with the dump and hoses!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Very Nicee!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hhmmm....those pins just gave me an idea.....add some tubing over the pin and you got something that would look like a powerball setup


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

now those pumps look ALOT better! Very nice.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Aug 22 2006, 02:32 PM~6018910
> *thank you models4life, cdz, and poppa! thats just the kick in the ass that i needed! i was working from memory at the time, and i've never seen a pump in real life. in fact, i've never even seen a lowrider in real life!
> 
> thanks for the advice guys. i didn't think to use the motors from the kit pumps, but i looked at them and i didn't really want to try and file off the little wires or whatever they have molded on top of em. cdz suggestion worked perfectly though!
> ...



anytime bro, that looks perfect.


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

hey thanks for the compliments you guys! i appreciate all the feedback from everybody at l.i.l. 

and doc, thats a sweet idea, but i personally think they look kinda big on top of an axle...and i used the small one too. i tried it out and the ball is about the size of the axle so it looked odd, but thats just me!

the pumps got some attention tonight, was good therapy for a bad day! ya just gotta love building  


















plastic strip is for the back plates...this is also how i did the blocks. used a drum sander and the dremel routing table.


















next i'm gonna try and make some adex's for these showtime pumps :biggrin: and if that doesn't work i'll get some from scale lows! 
thanks to my homie 1low64 for helping me with what kinda dumps to use. he also got me into plastic models a few years ago :biggrin: 

i noticed with the last update how much bigger everything looks in the pictures...and i just hit preview post and it looks even bigger this time  and btw, don't ask how many times i stabbed my fingertips! i think the end of the pin looks badass, probably gonna keep em.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass!! I would almost try to leave the points of the needles. That looks cool.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

VERY COOL BRO. I LOVE THE DETAIL YOU ARE PUTTING IN TO IT. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks man, thats what i was tryin to say, it just kinda comes out weird sometimes? lol. this place sure is busy for 1am, but i'm still new here too.

and thanks biggs! i have yet to bring myself to just paint and put a kit together. like monk says, "its a blessing, and a curse"


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Aug 23 2006, 10:10 PM~6030047
> *thanks man, thats what i was tryin to say, it just kinda comes out weird sometimes? lol. this place sure is busy for 1am, but i'm still new here too.
> 
> and thanks biggs! i have yet to bring myself to just paint and put a kit together. like monk says, "its a blessing, and a curse"
> *


HAHAHA TRUE.!!!!!!!!!!! I FEEL YOU BRO

it's only 10:10 pm over here right now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAtS IS SOME NICE WORK ! Make my pumps look like shit !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

those pumps are killer man...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looking good punkmaster!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE!

Those pumps are badass!


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn those pumps look great with all the detail so far. They look better than the pegasus ones.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

to bad it wasn't a chevy cause you can use these on the pumps back plates.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

still looks good though bro. nice work.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LEAVE THE SPIKES ON THE PUPMS COMEING OUTTA THE BLOCK LOOKS BADASS


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

this cad is going to be unreal :thumbsup: 
lots of detail 

great job on pumps, suspension exhaust everything


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

make some of those pumps and send them up to Indiana :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

lookin good so far.. keep up the great work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

wow thanks for the great replies everybody! i took everyones advice on keeping the points :biggrin: lowandbeyond, beleive me man, if i could, i would make thousands of these pumps to fund my modeling addiction! but the sad truth is, i only like to make my parts one time  i don't know what it is, i just hate having to re-do something, or build multiples of the same thing.

now, i just knocked these 2 out in like 20 minutes, but i don't know if they're the right size? i need your opinions. like i said before, they're going to resemble adex's. this is all i got for now, but i wanna make sure before i get em done and have to trash them.


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

damn i just looked at some reference pictures, and they need to be wider...but other then that what do you think? i need answers a.s.a.p. i feel like building!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a lillte wider thats all....


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

alright cool, thanks man! i should have all the dumps done sometime later tonight!


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

well i got the dumps done tonight, all i really need to do is glue some plastic rod on top, then i can drill the pumps and start plumbing!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

God man, all the work going into that setup, you've almost got me convinced it's actually going to work when it's done lol

Nice details homie!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Aug 27 2006, 08:02 PM~6055494
> *well i got the dumps done tonight, all i really need to do is glue some plastic rod on top, then i can drill the pumps and start plumbing!
> 
> 
> ...


excellent work!! :thumbsup: 
I really advise you to either make some molds yourself or make a deal with 1ofakind if he's interested. The parts are all quite small and only use a small quantity of both silicone and resin.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 28 2006, 02:37 AM~6057241
> *excellent work!! :thumbsup:
> I really advise you to either make some molds yourself or make a deal with 1ofakind if he's interested. The parts are all quite small and only use a small quantity of both silicone and resin.
> *



HeLL! I could do them ! If your interrested PM me !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2006, 12:44 AM~6057266
> *HeLL! I could do them ! If your interrested PM me !
> *


Hell, you hear that Mini could do them...pm him if your interested! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 28 2006, 02:44 AM~6057266
> *HeLL! I could do them ! If your interrested PM me !
> *



I do them for free ! If i could have a handfull for my self ! These pumps are real clean ! I make my own pumps 2 but really like the look of these! 


I have everything here to do it ! I could have your stuff back to you in a week!


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks low, FWD, jev(the man), and mini! 

everybodys replies have seriously been keeping me on top of this project!

you guys got me thinkin! i didn't really think about casting them, plus i figured they were too small. i _was_ going to just order some from scale lows. but thats a hassle, and then on top of that its just more work then making the stuff.
it helps my modeling skills too, cuz i swear all it takes is pratice, patients, and persistance! i just pulled that out of my ass :cheesy:
i've also found that you can't push yourself too hard, cuz then you lose intrest on that project. i started a trail jeep about a year ago and i wasn't as skilled as i am now, so i overdid it and lost intrest....i still have an axle i need casted for that too.

check your pm's mini! 
1ofaknd no disrespect to you man, i know your just as capable if not more so. i'm just cutting you a break with all you got goin on!


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

well i got some more done tonight, slowdowns! 
also drilled out the backing plates for the rods, and drilled holes for the return and whatever the other one is called in the blocks. 









bent the knobs up with the end of my needlenose. pliers that is!









tomarrow i'll start the power terminal, the drain plug, and the two little screw things on the motor!

and i don't know if i said this before or not, but i'm doing all this from reference, i've never seen a lowrider in real life! :dunno: this is also my first lowrider as well...besides when i was little of course.


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

SWEET ASS


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

tight


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking damn good bro, you got me inspired to try some scatchbuilt pumps now.


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks pat and doc! i started on the trunk today..pumps are pretty much done.

erase, glad i could help man, i know you can do it! and i saw that bumper for your flower car :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DAMN GOOD JOB


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks pat, doc, and pigeon! i started on the trunk today..pumps are pretty much done. pictures later tonight!

erase, glad i could help man, i know you can do it! and i saw that bumper for your flower car :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

we want updates!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

ok, ok you talked me into it :biggrin: 









60 parts in total, 15 per pump.if you can't find the 15th part, its probably because i had to overlap the tubes to make the resivors(sp) or maybe you just can't count, i don't know :cheesy: 


















next up is getting the new trunk floor mounted, the rack made, and sidepanels for the trunk as well. few things on the motors too, some of the detail will be painted on them.

felt weird actually finishing something...like i was forgetting something lol.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

damn bro, lookin good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks homie!

i got this idea in my head, but i had to draw it out to really see it, so i figured i'd post it too.



















gray with the black slash is the slowdowns, blue square are adex's and the pink is the line to the cylinder...which goes under the false floor. and the separate colored return and sending? lines. like i said i'm just going by reference!


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

gonna say it needs some wires


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1+Aug 6 2006, 02:30 PM~5912946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanx man :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking real good man.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

very cool, but I don't like the pumps slanted like that


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 29 2006, 11:01 PM~6069853
> *:worship:
> *


yup for sure :worship: :worship: unreal detail man :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Coming alot great!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

You're fuckin' crazy man! VERY nice detail!! I'm LOVIN the work! :thumbsup:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

That's a shitload of detail dude, nice work, but just 1 thing, well 12 smal things.......


Got Noidz?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 30 2006, 08:55 PM~6075971
> *That's a shitload of detail dude, nice work, but just 1 thing, well 12 smal things.......
> Got Noidz?
> *


Well if he doesnt I got them for him ! LOL!


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

wow, thanks for all the love homies! much appreciated. 
and puplebubble, your welcome man. 
i was thinking about solenoides too but i was just thinking i can pretend they're hidden. i don't really wanna get into that much detail with what i have already...it'll be too crowded. it's still in the back of my head though...good lookin out :thumbsup: and thanks mini...i'll keep that in mind! reallly nice work btw!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

anymore updates on this


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

By the way, I checked out this kit last night...is it me or do the lower A-arms look a bit too small/short? I've compared them to the Revell '64 kit ones and those are much bigger....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 23 2006, 12:31 AM~6622383
> *By the way, I checked out this kit last night...is it me or do the lower A-arms look a bit too small/short? I've compared them to the Revell '64 kit ones and those are much bigger....
> *


ive never payed attention, i got more time on my hands than that  lol j/k but i havent payed any attention


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I never paid attention before to this kind of stuff...but since I'm into building realistic rides lately I check out every kit that comes with seperate suspenion parts to see if they are usuable. I will try to find some pics of the real thing.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i realllllly wanna see some updates on this thing


----------



## Wayne (Nov 2, 2005)

any more pics of this???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

does anybody know what happen to homeboy :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Last I spoke to him, he said that he is in school full time, and was taking finals just like I was----he said he hasnt had much time, but in JAN should be back I believe with more work on his builds


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
thanks for the info


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

any time my friend


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

sorry to keep everyone guessing! i have been around, checking back here often....but i usually don't post unless i have updates. 

my most recent builds have all been mad max style vehicles. i came across the thread they have over at scale auto and got some ideas, now i'm almost 4 vehicles into the project. the creativity and scratchbuilding is what really sucked me in. if you wanna check out my fleet just click the link. 
http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y60/punkmasterplex3/WW3/


i got a nice airbrush setup from santa and i've got a few projects that just need paint, and this is one of them. it might not be soon, but keep looking cuz i'm not going anywhere.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: scratch building at its finest.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hell yeah man----good to see ur still around, cant wait to see updates!


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

damn this place got popular real quick! thanks for the kind words homies!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn, those things are tight, i might have to build one of those soon!!!


----------



## Wayne (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks for the link fool


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn plex-----Last I spoke to you, you had no time to build, the amount of work you have done is rediculous-----you have used enough styrene from scratchbuilding to build a 1:1 house lol. The amount of work that has went into your projects is nuts with all the fabrication, great work keep it up and keep us posted!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

wow that stuff is crazy  

its not my style but all that work is amazing


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ttt for a bad ass topic


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno:


----------

